# german revolver question?, HS modell 10



## GregC

i have a german revolver that i can't find any info on

HS on handle
HS Modell 10 and serial number on bottom of handle
Germany stamped on barrell and cylinder
768 stamped on cylinder also
cal 22lr stamped on barrell
8 shot
4 inch barrell
has some small stamps on body of gun that i can't tell what they are
one is a badge style design with 68 inside

any help would be appreciated

also first time on board, looking forward to the site


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Does this help?
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081022231047AAbJ1Sy

Some pictures would probably help too. :smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21

Nice find, Jeff!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

LOL!
Damn yahoo answers has come in handy on a lot of my searches these days too. I have not liked yahoo for so long that I never went till recently. Handy little thing it is.:smt023

....Yeah.pics would really be nice. they help a lot!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DevilsJohnson said:


> LOL!
> Damn yahoo answers has come in handy on a lot of my searches these days too. I have not liked yahoo for so long that I never went till recently. Handy little thing it is.:smt023
> 
> ....Yeah.pics would really be nice. they help a lot!


Actually, I used to use Yahoo! but realized that Google usually produces better results. That link came up in a search result from Google.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well as to a search engine I'll tell you this. http://www.alltheweb.com/
and http://www.google.com are the only two search engines to use. They are not so proprietary minded in their filters. Google has some issues with their love to sending what they say are anonymous search info to the government like then people do flu searches etc but it is one of the only ones I have used for years. I heard about it while in school taking IT classes and have been using it most often since. alltheweb is pretty cool too. It works a lot like google. many websites are now working ot make their pages show up on google more so it keeps getting better.

I have used googles gmail email since long before it was available ot the public. It gives you an inbox of over two gigs allowing you to keep emails forever if you wanted to. It has pretty good spam filters. A great way to keep crap out of my POP mail..I use mt gmail account(s) for online shopping etc. That way all the crap mail goes there like ads and all that other great stuff people like to send us. If you're going to use a web based email it's wel worth checking out.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have used googles gmail email since long before it was available ot the public. It gives you an inbox of over two gigs allowing you to keep emails forever if you wanted to. It has pretty good spam filters. A great way to keep crap out of my POP mail..I use mt gmail account(s) for online shopping etc. That way all the crap mail goes there like ads and all that other great stuff people like to send us. If you're going to use a web based email it's wel worth checking out.:smt023


I have used gmail for a long time as well. I love it, and I would definitely recommend it to anyone. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## centrallouisiana

H&S Model 10 .22 LR handgun. I have one myself that was passed down to me from my grandmother. Mine has a 5.5 inch barrel, wild west design to the gun with a white handle, has a lever on right side to load & unload the cylinder, cylinder holds 8, and is double action on firing. I myself have had many problems locating this gun online.


----------



## wolfhlt

hi all! New to this site. I also have a German HS modell 10. I don't know much about it, but suspect ti was made in the 50's - 60's. It's an 8 shot 22 lr, finish in good shape 90-95% +. Gutted & cleaned it...nice little piece. Any of you that have more info, please let me know. Like to know appx age, value and anything else. I'm obviously a newby to this site, so anything is appreciated. Thanks, Wolf. 
([email protected])


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

wolfhlt said:


> hi all! New to this site. I also have a German HS modell 10. I don't know much about it, but suspect ti was made in the 50's - 60's. It's an 8 shot 22 lr, finish in good shape 90-95% +. Gutted & cleaned it...nice little piece. Any of you that have more info, please let me know. Like to know appx age, value and anything else. I'm obviously a newby to this site, so anything is appreciated. Thanks, Wolf.
> ([email protected])


made by herbert schmidt , the model 10 is much like all the other saturday night specials coming out of germany in that era. found one that sold at auction last year, in similar condition, for $35.00.


----------



## PBann

H&S 22LR with pearl handle: Seems we have a similar problem. I have lost the (plunger) that fits underneath the barrell. On the barrell and base of handle there is a number 330583. Have talked with several gunsmith but cannot get any information.


----------



## rocket

GregC, I am having same problem with my H Schmidt model 21S 357 Magnum single action (western style) revolver. Can only find limited information on the manufacturer and nothing specific on the gun, including any kind of value. Even local gun shop owners cannot seem to help.
Mine is in very good condition and I shoot on a fairly regular basis (until it started getting so difficult to obtain ammunition).


----------

